# Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^



## Booman90 (28. April 2016)

*Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage steht im Grunde genommen schon im Titel und richtet sich auch primär an diejenigen, die schon beides spielen durften/konnten.

Also ich hab mal wieder lust auf ein Multiplayer Shooter (weiß gar nicht ob man die so bezeichnen kann ) der Variation bietet und auch auf längere Zeit motiviert.
Im Zuge dessen habe ich mir mal gestern n bisschen Overwatch Gameplay angeguckt, und muss sagen, dass es ganz nett aussieht und die Open Beta werde ich mir dann auch mal angucken. Aber von Battleborn habe ich noch nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung was überhaupt das Prinzip ist. Vllt. könnt ihr mich da aufklären.^^ Und schon mal eure Eindrücke schildern. 

PS: Ich weiß, das könnte ich auch alles googlen, aber ich bin grad auf Arbeit und es muss ja schließlich so aussehen, als würde ich beschäftigt aussehen. xD


----------



## dmxcom (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Du kannst dir noch folgende Titel anschaun, die schlagen so in die gleiche Kerbe: Paladins, Paragon, Gigantic und Dirty Bomb.

Finde gerade Paladins, im Vergleich zu den anderen Titeln wie Overwatch z.B., sehr toll


----------



## Booman90 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Naja, Paragon hab ich mir mal letztes WE angeschaut. An sich ist es wie SMITE nur in hübsch, hab aber nur ca. 5 Spiele gemacht, weil mir ne Wartezeit von 20 Minuten dann doch zu heftig war. Hab mir unter Paragon irg wie was anderes Vorgestelt. :/ Aber ganz nett war es schon, mal schauen wie es dann im Sommer ist. 

Paladins hab ich mir gestern auch mal angeguckt, aber am 5. wird dann erstmal Overwatch probiert.


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



Booman90 schrieb:


> Aber von Battleborn habe ich noch nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung was überhaupt das Prinzip ist. Vllt. könnt ihr mich da aufklären.^^


Im Prinzip ein Moba (Dota, LoL, etc...) in Egoperspektive. Du musst gegnerisches KI Kanonenfutter töten, um dafür Erfahrung zu bekommen. Außerdem musst du durch das Pushen deiner eigenen KI Einheiten die gegenereischen Türme nach und nach zerstören. Am Ende gehts um das Hauptgebäude der Gegner. Wer das zerstört, gewinnt. In Battleborn ist es 5vs5, glaube ich. Du steigst durch XP im Level auf und kannst so deine Fähigkeiten ausbauen.



Booman90 schrieb:


> Und schon mal eure Eindrücke schildern.


Ich hab Battleborn solo mit Bots ausprobiert und mich persönlich spricht es nicht an. Was es genau war, weiß ich nicht. In der Egoperspektive finde ich es recht unübersichtlich. Allerdings habe ich auch nur zwei Runden oder so gespielt.

Overwatch ist halt viel mehr der typische Taktiktshooter ohne Bots zusätzlich zu den Menschen.
Theretisch finde ich es deutlich besser, habe es aber noch nicht spielen können.


Beide Spiele haben wohl ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Als direkte Konkurrenten sehe ich sie nicht wirklich. Dazu gibts noch zu viele Unterschiede.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Battleborn hat halt mehr PvE Anteile. Wenn man das MOBA-Prinzip mag ist es ein gutes Spiel. 

Overwatch ist ein rein Objectiv orientiertes PvP Spiel. Es erfindet das Rad auch nicht neu und durch die Klassen gibts auch die typischen Balanceprobleme und "mimimi Kill durch Ultimate mimimi". 

Beide Spiele laufen rund und sind imo ziemlich bugfrei.

Bei beiden muss man auch damit klar kommen, dass sie halt designbedingt "unfair" sind und dass die Leute ungern sterben und daher ständig zu viele Sniper rumrennen


----------



## Seet (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Hatte während der Open Beta Battleborn gespielt.
Es ist wirklich ein Moba, im beliebtesten Spielmodus muss man Minions davon abhalten die eigene Basis zu zerstören.
Man selber sammelt Score durch einsammeln/Kills und kann sich so (in jedem Match aufs neue) in ~10 Stufen weiter spezialiseren bzw verstärken.
Zusätzlich baut man mit den Punkten Verteidigungsanlagen und lässt größere Minions auf den Gegner los.
Die "Kampange" ist nur eine verschaltelung der verschiedenen Spielmodis mit etwas Story.

Ganz so viel scheint Overwatch nicht zu bieten.
Es scheint nach den Trailern und Videos vom Spielstil her ein buntes Quake 3 Arena zu sein mit ein paar mehr Spielmodi. 
Basisbau, Verbesserungen, etc konnte ich den Videos bisher nicht finden.
Overwatch ist wohl ein klassischer Arena Shooter.

Battleborn wurde mir nach 4-5 Std zocken schon zu langweilig, ich bin aber generell kein Moba-Fan.
Bei Overwatch erwarte ich nicht viel mehr. Arena Shooter sind ein Sub-Genre was meiner Meinung nach zu recht jahrelang verschwunden ist.
Loadouts und belohnende XP Systeme gehören mitlerweile bei Shootern einfach dazu, allein nur um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.

Ansonsten erkenne ich vom Spielsystem nicht wirklich viel gemeinsamkeiten bei den Spielen. Sie haben zwar den gleichen Grafikstil und viele verschiedene Klassen, sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Genres.
Aber Freitag wissen wir nicht-vorbesteller mehr


----------



## Andre2525dld (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Battleborn wenn man auf MOBAS steht definitiv


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Ok, da hört sich Overwatch für mich besser an, hab auch schon n haufen Videos zu gesehen und noch ein MOBA brauch ich nich. Habe ich mit LoL, SMITE und Paragon schon genug. 

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Also ich hab jetzt die ersten paar Stunden Overwatch hinter mir(gestern und heute) und ich bin mir noch unsicher, was ich davon halten soll. Einerseits macht es schon Laune, vorallem wegen den verschiedenen Helden(21) und Maps(~10 wobei jede Map noch so verschiedene "Sektoren" hat, je nachdem welchen Modi man spielt). Andererseits finde ich die taktische Komponente doch wesentlich zu einfach. Abgesehen von der Team Zusammenstellung(welche mit Randoms sowieso selten funktioniert) gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten für Taktische Varianz. Wie Seet bereits erwähnte, ist es halt im Grunde Quake 3 mit bunter Grafik.
Was mich von einem Kauf noch abschreckt, ist halt die Frage, ob es wirklich eine Langzeitmotivation gibt. Wird es neue Maps und Charaktere geben? Eventuell in Form von kostenpflichtigen DLCs? Wird es ein League System geben? 
Solange diese Fragen nicht vollständig beantwortet werden, werde ich vermutlich erstmal die Finger von Overwatch lassen und mich mit der Beta begnügen.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wie Seet bereits erwähnte, ist es halt im Grunde Quake 3 mit bunter Grafik.
> Was mich von einem Kauf noch abschreckt, ist halt die Frage, ob es wirklich eine Langzeitmotivation gibt. Wird es neue Maps und Charaktere geben? Eventuell in Form von kostenpflichtigen DLCs? Wird es ein League System geben?
> Solange diese Fragen nicht vollständig beantwortet werden, werde ich vermutlich erstmal die Finger von Overwatch lassen und mich mit der Beta begnügen.



Und CS ist im Prinzip auch nur Quake 3 in anderem Setting. Genauso ist UT eigentlich auch nur Quake 3 

Da braucht man nichts zu vergleichen oder irgendwas noch nie dagewesenes erwarten. Es ist ein klassenbasierter Team Shooter in dem es ausschließlich Ziel orientierte Modi gibt, keine Deathmatch-Varianten. Wenn einem das Spaß macht braucht man auch nicht fragen ob es eine Langzeitmotivation gibt. 
Hab jahrelang auch immer nur die selben paar Lieblingsmaps in UT und CS gezockt ;D


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Bin schon auf die Beta gespannt. Hier wird ja auch Quake und UT zum vergleich in den Raum geworfen.... Ich hab UT 2004 geliebt, immer LAN mit Kumpels gezockt und auch letztens n paar Runden das neue UT gezockt.^^


----------



## Gimmick (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



Booman90 schrieb:


> Bin schon auf die Beta gespannt. Hier wird ja auch Quake und UT zum vergleich in den Raum geworfen.... Ich hab UT 2004 geliebt, immer LAN mit Kumpels gezockt und auch letztens n paar Runden das neue UT gezockt.^^



Es spielt sich aber eigentlich mal so garnicht wie Q3 ^^. Es sind beides Shooter und das wars dann auch.


----------



## Booman90 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Ich denk aber mal, dass auch in Overwatch die Leertaste mein bester Freund ist  zumindestens bei den offensiven Helden.^^


----------



## Gimmick (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich denk aber mal, dass auch in Overwatch die Leertaste mein bester Freund ist  zumindestens bei den offensiven Helden.^^



Nein das sind [Shift] [E] und [Q]


----------



## Seet (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Habe jetzt so 6-7 Std. in Overwatch verbracht und muss sagen das ich mich doch ein wenig geirrt habe.
Es hat mir die ganze Zeit über Spaß gemacht.

Was ich nicht erwartet hätte ist dass das Spiel teils sehr taktisch ist. Nicht wie z.B. CS aber bei der Auswahl der Helden.
Ich habe jeh nach Spielmodi, Map und Gegner die Klasse gewechselt.
Punkte einnehmen und viel Platz: Pharah
Fahrzeug begleiten: Road Hog
 Enges Level und ein Gegner spielt mit Reinhard: Junkrat
u.s.w.

Etwas nervig ist nur das lange laufen um wieder in die Aktion zu kommen. Wenn der Char keinen beschleunigungs Skill hat wirds schnell langweilig bis man wieder auf Gegner stößt.
Die Wege sind ansich garnicht so lang, wenn man jedoch auf Gegner trifft passiert schon sehr viel auf einmal, vlt daher das Gefühl von leerlauf.
Trotzdem überlege ich ernsthaft ob ich mir das Spiel zulege,  da ich aktuell kein Spiel habe in dem ich kurzweilige und spaßige Aktion kriege.


----------



## Gimmick (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



Seet schrieb:


> Habe jetzt so 6-7 Std. in Overwatch verbracht und muss sagen das ich mich doch ein wenig geirrt habe.
> Es hat mir die ganze Zeit über Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Was ich nicht erwartet hätte ist dass das Spiel teils sehr taktisch ist. Nicht wie z.B. CS aber bei der Auswahl der Helden.
> ...



Daher gibts ja den Char mit Teleporter-Ulti 

Spielt nur kaum einer weil die Waffe etwas strange ist. Aber diese Selbstschusslaser richtig angebracht kann man einiges reißen.


----------



## munn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Mir macht overwatch spass...

Eine andere frage...
Ich habe in CoD Sniper geliebt und war sehr gut damit....nachdem ich nun aber etwas länger kein shooter mehr gespielt habe suche ich nach problem lösungen da ich kaum mit Window etwas treffe.. 

ICH selbst habe manchmal das gefühl das ich eig hätte treffen müssen...
Habe nun der maus die schuld gegegeben und hatte die maus beschleunigung an...
Habe eig eine Proteus g502 oder so xD

Aber bin unnsicher ob es nicht doch an der maus liegt da ich kleine bewegungen nicht machen kann.
Selbst auf desktop passiert es immer wieder das die maus sich nicht flüssig bewegt sondern so springt...
Womöglich liegts auch an WQHD..

Hoffe jedenfalls das ich das problem lösen kann bis overwatch erscheint...

Das mit dem treffen ist dort echt strage


----------



## Seet (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



munn schrieb:


> Mir macht overwatch spass...
> 
> Eine andere frage...
> Ich habe in CoD Sniper geliebt und war sehr gut damit....nachdem ich nun aber etwas länger kein shooter mehr gespielt habe suche ich nach problem lösungen da ich kaum mit Window etwas treffe..
> ...



Mir kommt es eher gegenteilig vor, habe mich gewundert das der Schuss wirklich gesessen hat und eine Zielhilfe in Verdacht.
Als ich vor ca. 1 Jahr auf WQHD umgestellt habe, habe ich solche Probleme nicht gehabt und es erscheint mir auch unwahrscheinlich dass das bei dir der Grund sein soll.
Aber mal ein paar generelle Anregungen, da ich deine Maus nicht genau kenne:

1. Deine Maus kann sich auf den genutzen Untergrund kalibrieren, führe die Kalibrierung mal aus (sollte man in der Software der Maus machen können)
2. Probiere ein anderes Mauspad aus (manche Mauspads haben Probleme mit optischen Sensoren bzw mit Lasern)
3. Spiele mal ein wenig mit der DPI rum, die Mausgeschwindigkeit kannst du danach immernoch im Spiel/windows ändern.
4. Falls du deine Maus beim bewegen leicht anhebst, kannst du auch überprüfen ob du die Lift-Off-Distance einsellen kannst, wenn das möglich ist würde ich da auch mal verschiedene Optionen ausprobieren.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft einfach mal im Eingabegeräte und Peripherie Forum die Frage stellen.


----------



## munn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*



Seet schrieb:


> Mir kommt es eher gegenteilig vor, habe mich gewundert das der Schuss wirklich gesessen hat und eine Zielhilfe in Verdacht.
> Als ich vor ca. 1 Jahr auf WQHD umgestellt habe, habe ich solche Probleme nicht gehabt und es erscheint mir auch unwahrscheinlich dass das bei dir der Grund sein soll.
> Aber mal ein paar generelle Anregungen, da ich deine Maus nicht genau kenne:
> 
> ...



1 und 2: Werd ich durchführen... das Mauspad habe ich noch nicht solange... ist von Steelseries
3. Jop hatte festgestellt das ich die Mausbeschleunigung anhatte.. Leider weis ich nicht obs sichs gebessert hat da overwatch Beta ja vorbei ist^^
Ich ging eher mit der DPI nach oben als nach unten was wohl auch ein Fehler war zum zielen...

Edit: Glaube wirklich das mit dem mauspad wars...war nämlich auf Werkseinstellung und nun auf Stoffpad...Dachte nicht das der unterschied so groß ist aber ich merke ihn.. Leider ist das Problem aber schlimmer geworden mit dem *hängen bleiben*

Habe eine Logitech G502 Proteus


----------



## Seet (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Overwatch oder Battleborn? Besserer Titel fällt mir nicht ein^^*

Da passt dann irgendwas anders nicht, schlimmer sollte es eigentlich durch das Kalibieren nicht werden.
Würde mal hier nach einer Lösung fragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/48


----------

